# Things that really irritate you that shouldnt...



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

From people walking too slow infront of you in morrisons to kids dropping litter, what gets you p1ssed off?

for me today, its my usual supplier of supps running deals the past two weeks that arent too great, and when i went elsewhere to buy in the big order yesterday...they put a quality offer on today..grrr


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

people eating crisps in a quiet room


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

People who cough in a lecture room .... stop going out on the pi55 and fu*king your immune system into submission only to make me miss some notes ... c*nts lol.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

pointless posts......


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

people with crap mobile phone ringtones who take forever to answer the thing?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> pointless posts......


From the king of pointless threads


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

work colleagues that talk utter bullsh1t all day every day.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

people who dont thank u for giving way when ur driving, ****es me right off, only takes a little wave or a nod.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

People who put mugs/glasses/cups upside down in the cupboard. Violence is the only answer...


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Having a number 2 only to discover no toilet roll


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

andyparry123 said:


> Having a number 2 only to discover no toilet roll


Fair point


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

People who spend tons of money to pimp out a cheap car. Like a Ford Escort. You can have spinners, a £12,000 stereo system, neon lights, hydraulics, etc. It's still an escort.

Coldsores

Mowing my grass


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoking in bus stops...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

people who still walk up or down on escaltor stairs and chlamydia


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Slow ass hesitant dithering drivers! Oh and people who stop dead in front of you when walking...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

having an operation privately, paying £2450 and I will have to have it done again due to the surgeon fcukin up! THE CUUNTS


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> having an operation privately, paying £2450 and I will have to have it done again due to the surgeon fcukin up! THE CUUNTS


PIP implants?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Lazy fat scum

Liars

Fashion victims

I've been there done that before you people :sleeping:

Packets that don't open along the top and throw the contents everywhere

Women at checkouts looking suprised that they have to pay for their shopping then pulling the world and his wife out of the handbag to find their purse

Women who do 98 transactions at the ATM before actually taking any cash out (although i have seen guys doing this)

Female office colleagues whose entire life is just one drama after another..we don't f*ucking care!!!

Small guys with spiky hair to make them look taller

Guys with SMS in general (small man syndrome)

Guys who continually boast about how big their cock is and how many girls they've shagged, we all know the only thing you shag on a regualr basis with your below average cock is your f*cking palm!

Dogs! their sh*t stinks!

Just one or two things.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

politicians


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

jake87 said:


> people eating crisps in a quiet room


Re: people eating crisps in a quiet theather when u paid to see and hear the movie! :gun_bandana:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

old people who suddenly stop in front of you when your walking behind them

kids on busses being really noisy/shouting about how 'sick/peng/other stupid word' them and their 'blud's' are

lads in clubs doing walking round scowling at folk looking for a fight, seem to have something to prove

girls who think they are something they arent

AND

People who pose in photos with just their traps tensed, thinking they look like 'the rock'. Never understood this, makes you look abnormal and the rest of you look small.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Without a doubt mine is waiting for people, and people with no manners. Boils my blood! :cursing:


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

cooltt said:


> Lazy fat scum
> 
> Liars
> 
> ...


 :2guns: angry at women and small people huh?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i HATE bonnet bras! like whats the point? to stop stone chips? who cares! its a fvcking saxo or corsa! GRRR they **** me off like you wouldnt believe!

Also, going shopping seeing someone i know but aint seen for ages, normal 'stock' conversation n i say iv gotta crack on... then we pass down every aisle, goes from a nod to an outright blanking!

Random braking! yesterday some silly b!tch stopped on a straight road cuz of a bus coming the otherway!? :confused1: it want on our side of the road! are people so fvcking stupid they think they have to stop???

ARGHHH!!! im p!ssed off now just thinking bout that sh!t


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> i HATE bonnet bras! like whats the point? to stop stone chips? who cares! its a fvcking saxo or corsa! GRRR they **** me off like you wouldnt believe!
> 
> *Also, going shopping seeing someone i know but aint seen for ages, normal 'stock' conversation n i say iv gotta crack on... then we pass down every aisle, goes from a nod to an outright blanking!*
> 
> ...


lol been there!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

That old b1tch in Meadowhall who thinks just because she's in a wheelchair, she can have a go at me for walking too close to her...YOU CAN FCK OFF!

The safety person in Ponds Forge Swimming Pool....why the fck did you find it neccesary to tell me, my wife and kids and many others to get out of the pool and go upstairs to report for a fire alarm test without letting us get changed first?........FCK OFF!

People who buy coffee in pubs and hold the queue up.....THEY CAN FCK OFF!

Cyclists who weave about dangerously when i'm driving - JUST FCK OFF!

Everyone associated with Sheffield W*dnesday can....... FCK OFF!

Mobs of kids talkin gangsta rap, like dey from da street. Init.......GET DA FCK OUT MAN.

When I'm in a queue and the person behind me gets that close I can smell and feel their dog breath on the back of my neck.

..........THEY CAN FCK RIGHT OFF. (and take a step back)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

sonnydexter said:


> :2guns: angry at women and small people huh?


No that's just a small section of my very long list. I have nothing against small guys they're good for climing through windows and i talk to woman at least once a month. :tongue:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Also lazy fat fvcks that are in mobility scooters out of choice. once in Skeg saw a gran a mum and a stinkin fat daughter all in cheap ass mobility scooters just cuz theyr lazy, the fat daughter got halfway across the crossing n it packed in, she started throwing a wobbly shaking it about whilst sat in it, looked like a jelly being wobbled on a plate, when i drove round her with my horn on they all started going nuts!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> That old b1tch in Meadowhall who thinks just because she's in a wheelchair, she can have a go at me for walking too close to her...YOU CAN FCK OFF!
> 
> *When I'm in a queue and the person behind me gets that close I can smell and feel their dog breath on the back of my neck.*
> 
> ...


Oh man this should be made f*cking illegal! it's called peronal space and breath mints you f*ckwitt!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> From people walking too slow infront of you in morrisons to kids dropping litter, what gets you p1ssed off?
> 
> for me today, its my usual supplier of supps running deals the past two weeks that arent too great, and when i went elsewhere to buy in the big order yesterday...they put a quality offer on today..grrr


What offer is that mate?


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

When I'm all tucked up in bed and get up at about 10pm for my last shake of the day and the gf says...without fail everytime....can you get me a drink!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

sunn said:


> When I'm all tucked up in bed and get up at about 10pm for my last shake of the day and the gf says...without fail everytime....can you get me a drink!


thats easy... NO!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

People who give in a million coupons at the supermarket get cashback and pay by card!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> thats easy... NO!


That's just plain nasty! Haha


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> What offer is that mate?


ironscience running free all in one explosion with orders over £60, last week it was free Glutamine (got loads) then 10% off fats (dont need).....i even emailed them to ask if there would be a whey protein or similar offer this weekend as i had a big order to make and was told no. oh well, thats £80 for Maxiraw and not Ironscience,

back to subject, constant indian takeaway menues through the door...im trying to eat healthy ffs!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> having an operation privately, paying £2450 and I will have to have it done again due to the surgeon fcukin up! THE CUUNTS


I had the same only mine was 12k got it covered under warranty tho lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

people who take forever in the bank


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> ironscience running free all in one explosion with orders over £60, last week it was free Glutamine (got loads) then 10% off fats (dont need).....i even emailed them to ask if there would be a whey protein or similar offer this weekend as i had a big order to make and was told no. oh well, thats £80 for Maxiraw and not Ironscience,
> 
> back to subject, constant indian takeaway menues through the door...im trying to eat healthy ffs!


Aye that is annoying lol, need more whey/casein shortly, don't know whether to wait for an offer or not...

On this subject, i hate people who don't wave/ actknowledge when you let them out, nearly caused some nasty road rage moments lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

People who work in the bank..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Older men, who drive sloooowly, brake all the time & stop at the lights when it's just fkn amber ( these ba*ta*ds always wear a cap, not baseball caps)

Bank teller assts who go thru all your fkn details, security nos etc, when all you want to do is deposit money.

People who smell badly, who are too fkn lazy to wash.

Fat fvckers who use disabilty aids, coz there knees & hips have given way, as they are so fat. (loose weight...tards!)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When you say something to someone and they hear it, but still go "What?"

So you have to ****ing repear yourself

****ING BOILS MY BLOOD


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Supermarkets - people who stop dead in an aisle, people who go round too slowly, people who stop to have a natter mid aisle blocking it then pull a face when you want to get past, big queues and slow checkout people, and checkout people who like to talk. And kids running round. Im not overly keen on supermarkets if Im being honest!

And cyclists, especially cyclists who wobble all over the road.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

People at work commenting on what I eat. I know I shouldn't let it, but it winds me up. For example, sometimes I will have a bowl of oats, whey and milk around midday, and inevitably someone has to say something like "that's a bit late for breakfast, isn't it"?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mongol drivers trying to join a dual carriageway.

small tits with HUGE nipples

oh yeh and CYCLISTS(cheers keeks) on main busy as fuk roads!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Having to be sociable to people that i hate!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

People getting coffee in the fukin sugar, now that pi$$i$ me off big time I don't like coffee don't want it in my tea nor anything else I put sugar in so if your one of them people its simple put your sugar in the fukin cup first then coffee full fukin stop*.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Zombies who don't die when you empty a full clip into them and the holes in crumpets


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

1010AD said:


> People getting coffee in the fukin sugar


But that's not nearly as bad as people getting sugar in my coffee. Those people need to be thrown screaming out of a helicopter.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i coulndt list all the things tat irriate me as there wont be enought space here lmfao one thing tho is and yes it sounds silly but its really does annoy me is when i go to shut a cupboard after getting something from it and it doesnt shut properly i start slaming it and getting irate silly i know lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

1)Facebook

2)Women and now even young girls pouting in every picture taken like its a playboy photo shoot.

3) ****head neighbor downstairs knocking my door asking for a lighter every half hour

4) obese women on a night out eyeing you up thinking every black man loves an overweight beast

5) radio 1, greg james, tim westwood and sarah cox

6) beg friends

7) youngers around my area black and white talking in some fake patois gibberish when the closest they even been to jamaica is havin a can of ginger beer with While sean paul is playing on there fones

8) people who feel the need to play music loudly on their phones

9) uneducated old people

10) black yutes who think the world owes them everything

Maybe im just gettin old

Edit: the ****er who nicked my trainers from my front doorstep last summer hope your feet get run over by steam roller!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My toilet.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Women who say no :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> My toilet.


Milkys toilet


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Women (usually) who LEAVE cars at pumps, then proceed to do thier weekly shop in the petrol station, whilst all I want to do is buy PETROL at the PETROL station, whilst some fat cow, hasnt the sense to move her car to the parking area.

Whilst were on petrol stations, halfwits, who arent able to pull the hose around the back of their car to the nozzle, insisting on leaving pumps vacant.I cant do this because, Ive got a transit, not a fuc.kin Micra!

Having a receipt thrust in my hand at every possible opportunity, by over zealous shop staff."Dont you want your reciept?" They ask with a puzzled stare."No darlin im fine, its just a fuc.kin Kit-Kat, can I JUST GET MY CHANGE!"


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Women who say no :whistling:


And the ones, who insist on struggling, trying to loosen the ropes, despite telling them its in vain, and to just comply silently.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

DutchTony said:


> Having to be sociable to people that i hate!


Two faced Cnt! :whistling:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh Yeah and women "who want to be my friend"" Sorry Love, but Ive all the friends Ill ever need, this interaction is only happening will the sole intent, of me getting my dick in your mouth".


----------



## butler94 (Jun 6, 2011)

Holding the door open for someone and they dont even acknowledge you and just walk right through :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

butler94 said:


> Holding the door open for someone and they dont even acknowledge you and just walk right through :cursing:


well u are a butler....


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

People checking their bank account when they just pulled some money out and hogging the cashpoint.

****ers who come right behind you when driving even though your driving fast.

Pervy blokes who stare at any girl even though they look like 10.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

people who sit next to you on a bus.... when there is 46 other seats free.

Especially when they smell.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Just waiting for someone to say the whole world irritates them when on tren.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

people who eat in public confined spaces.

people who dont realise i can actually kick the **** out of them 

people who think 50kg at 8%bf is massive

people who think everyone is natural

skinny tw4ts that think they are stronger than me cos im injured so have to lift virtually no weights

(thoug i avoid it now, a few weeks ago i decide to go back in the gym to slowly strengthen my shoulder, so i start off with like 10kg or 20kg dumbells pressing going really slow and doing high reps, then i see this smug tw4t looking at me and then pressing 35s (as if thats heavy anyway) son of a b1tch p1ssed me right off  so actually laughed at the dillusional pr1ck then i just got 45s and repped em out, (though it seemed hard after almost 6months off  . always get em doing that but i dont bother now, lol yesterdy i was rowing 20s as if they were heavy, jokes on them... nedless to say that wiped the look off his face, then he left  )


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

people who cant mind their own business

people wha cant control their kids

people

actually i could go on for evr but ill stop.

oh also, ugly or fat cnuts with fit birds.

fat girls that actually think theyre fit......... er dillusion!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When it's hot, someone will say: "hot enough for you?" I mean do they own the fkn weather!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

People who are irritated by everything and everyone:whistling:

(not really:lol


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

people.... god! i just hate people!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh and just be controversial......

THE POPE

THE VATICAN

RELIGION

AND GINGERS


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> people who eat in public confined spaces.
> 
> *people who dont realise i can actually kick the **** out of them *
> 
> ...


u make me cringe x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Being out with your mrs on the one bloody day that the sun is shining, every big breasted female is wearing flimsy low cut tops and everytime you try and see a big pair wobble about, she's there watching the direction of your eyes with a face like thunder.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

people that overlook a nice gesture !!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Religious threads , people who cannot think for themselves and use google search to voice an opinion, people who complain about newbies in the gym , people that moan about life instead of taking action , people with no self worth ...


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

people that eat a tuna or egg mayo sandwhich anywhere within 100meters of anyone else


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

infact i just wanna add, i HATE people with no motivation and no direction.. you know the sort. they just drift from week to week on handouts hoping to tick a 10 bit till next week and moan bout how sh!t their life is... but think the world owes them a favour


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Religious threads , people who cannot think for themselves and use google search to voice an opinion, people who complain about newbies in the gym , people that moan about life instead of taking action , people with no self worth ...


Tommy10


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Tommy10


But I Love you ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> having an operation privately, paying £2450 and I will have to have it done again due to the surgeon fcukin up! THE CUUNTS


Brain surgeons eh......


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Greggs the bakers when they don't sell soup WTF??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gordie1876 said:


> Greggs the bakers when they don't sell soup WTF??


Tomatoe soup mmmmmm


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The thread that's running on here this afternoon about Jesus.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

people that don't say thank you when you hold the door open for them.

people that go on about how life is so unfair/hard..... shut up and deal with it!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

bodybuilding warehouse when you buy there premium whey on a thursday and then they come on here and tell everyone theres 10% off on the friday.


----------



## magzmac (Apr 1, 2012)

Taxi drivers , no common courtesy , but expect it from you


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

People who open better threads than me...


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

secret said:


> last time i went out for a meal, me n the mrs got the same thing. fillet steak with the usual chips n other stuf that comes with it.
> 
> we wait for a good 40 minutes for it as it was busy as fook, and when it finaly lands on the table...
> 
> ...


This aint on mate. She gave you half of an onion ring making you have 3.5 onion rings each. Men should always have more food then a woman, u had a right to at least a whole onion ring.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

andyparry123 said:


> PIP implants?


Penis reduction surgery lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

bible bashers


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

People without kids that park in the parent and child bays, argghhhhh


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Middle school kids acting like idiots with no manners (i'm 22 ...)

People walking slow when shopping and taking up the whole path

People who have no manners when shopping (that polite person at the supermarket serving you just might finally snap when you don't look at them when you talk or you don't give them a response at all, don't say thank you or you demand things like they are beneath you)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

When supermarkets change the layout of their shelves!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

drivers hesitating to overtake cyclists and giving them enough room for 2 buses to pass by when they finally do


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

people sneezing


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> people sneezing


Agree especially when they don't cover their mouth!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kn23 said:


> Agree especially when they don't cover their mouth!!!


or dont open windows air the space out and go wash their hands!! makes me quite sick


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> or dont open windows air the space out and go wash their hands!! makes me quite sick


Or just wipe their hands on their trouser leg. Minging!


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Reading all these comments are making me angry..off to beat the mrs!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

People that except people to do stuff for them.... Like today this fat bitch said somthing under her breath to me when I didnt wait and hold the door open for her, so I said to her did you want me to open both for her to fit through...

people that want you to speak to them when your obviously in a rush


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Really fat people getting help from nhs....


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

people that blow their nose real loud in public.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Dole bums

Lazy people

Tax in all forms

The uk government

Bennefit Scammers

Illegal immigrants that expect me to pay for them

The royal family


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

Folk who sit in the middle lane of a motorway.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

People who talk with a mouth full of food towards me, basic bad manners when eating, people who talk constantly like there opinion counts even tho in reality they no fuk all and you don't wana hear it but have to bite your tongue cos there gana tell you anyway, people coughing and not covering there mouth, the guy at the tills at asda that packs your items 1 by 1 indevidually even tho you told him not to so your there forever while he's still packing lol. So he always gets avoided his till always doesn't have much of a que compared to the rest lol.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Slow drivers infuriate me


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Cats


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

People who talk with a mouth full of food, then it drops out.

Illegal immigrants getting handouts/ NHS treatment more than the basic care.

My sister ( she's a kow!)


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

This is like a epic list of things i'm gonna start doing (even more) hahaha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

carl-e said:


> Folk who sit in the middle lane of a motorway.


That's the one for me, I just love overtaking then on the inside to see the panic and indignation on their faces


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> From people walking too slow infront of you in morrisons to kids dropping litter, what gets you p1ssed off?
> 
> for me today, its my usual supplier of supps running deals the past two weeks that arent too great, and when i went elsewhere to buy in the big order yesterday...they put a quality offer on today..grrr


OMFG I so hate people walking slow in front of me especially in Morrisons (drives me mad), I also hate people who fart when exercising (its just gross),people eating with open mouths, ( do I really need to see you chew on the cud)

men who wanna beat you off the lights.

Women who bump into me now , and stare at my new body, FFS why didnt ya do that when I was a fat cow?

oh and a crap night of mentertainment....

Kaza


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Cats


 wow that is a first ... a man who dont like a little pussy :tongue:

(unless you bat for the other team )

kaza


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Gordie1876 said:


> people with crap mobile phone ringtones who take forever to answer the thing?


People who have to have a noise for every button on their phone, ever heard someone who has the sound turned on their phone as they try to type in a fcking number? Makes me want to break their face.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Really fat people getting help from nhs....


Health aware people who train, run, play sports, follow ridiculous diets, take all kinds of chemicals, steroids etc and when it goes wrong, they expect the NHS to sort them out .... but they hate it when really fat people get help from the NHSxx


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Health aware people who train, run, play sports, follow ridiculous diets, take all kinds of chemicals, steroids etc and when it goes wrong, they expect the NHS to sort them out .... but they hate it when really fat people get help from the NHSxx


haaha BUSTED


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> Tax in all forms
> 
> The uk government
> 
> ...


Lol you dont see the irony of this.

IQ ?


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

its cool to be angry


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

people who smoke in the building especially in the lifts,

people that drop trashes on the street when there are like 10bins in 5m range

stinky people in the gym


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I hate the fact my Mrs, because she's American has to pay £thousands to get a visa into the UK, and we have to do so much, have so many documents handy to prove that she will be living with me/eligible to work/working/supported by me and the fact that we have to rely on savings to pay for rent/food/etc. (unless she/we get jobs) because for the first 3 years we're not allowed any help with tax/income support or anything else, but someone can come into the UK illegally and they just automatically get thousands for doing nothing.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

people who carry new born babys out and about with no pram etc in site, that fuks me off somthing rotten!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

carl-e said:


> Folk who sit in the middle lane of a motorway.


You do realise there is a third lane on motorways specifically for overtaking people in the middle lane? Some motorway's even have 4 or 5 lanes!!!!

I get annoyed with bad drivers and people who flash yo while driving in the middle lane. I drive in the middle lane at the speed limit and have people come up my 4rse flashing their lights because they want me to move into lane 1. If they weren't so lazy they'd just over take me like most normal people do and like I do when I come across someone driving slower than me in the middle lane. Overtaking should really have been covered in your driving lessons, well it was in mine anyway!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Supermarkets in general. Hate everything about them.

Car parks rammed and everyone trying to park as close to the door as possible to avoid walking more than 15ft, people milling around inside, dawdling in front of you, randomly stopping, blocking the aisles when they can see you're trying to get past them, 100000 people round the 6ft wide sandwich counter taking 25 minutes to decide if they want a chicken sandwich on white bread or a chicken sandwich on brown bread (it's not a life changing decision, just PICK ONE AND GET OUT OF THE ****ING WAY!!!!!)

Hateful places, I can really see me 'cracking' one day and going loco in one.

I can almost see the headline now: 'Tesco Terror - Dirty roider beats a group of OAP's to death with a tesco value frozen chicken - The accused, not only has a high protein diet, but he also uses high protein weapons......'


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't stand dickheads who don't use indicators. I don't drive though, but a lot of the time I come to cross a road and look around, no cars coming my way then someone coming up not indicating you automatically assume they're going straight ahead and not turning onto the road you're about to cross but then they turn. This happened a couple months ago, car turned the corner without indicating just as I was crossing the road, had to break hard, he's giving me the finger etc. I stepped back to let him by and he wouldn't move so he held up the road.

Wouldn't have happened if he just used the ****ing indicator.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mikep81 said:


> You do realise there is a third lane on motorways specifically for overtaking people in the middle lane? Some motorway's even have 4 or 5 lanes!!!!
> 
> I get annoyed with bad drivers and people who flash yo while driving in the middle lane. I drive in the middle lane at the speed limit and have people come up my 4rse flashing their lights because they want me to move into lane 1. If they weren't so lazy they'd just over take me like most normal people do and like I do when I come across someone driving slower than me in the middle lane. Overtaking should really have been covered in your driving lessons, well it was in mine anyway!!!


get bit of distance and break suddenly  that always works :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lads dressed like jls in the gym thinking there are huge ..


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> People who have to have a noise for every button on their phone, ever heard someone who has the sound turned on their phone as they try to type in a fcking number? Makes me want to break their face.


beep...BEep...BEEP....BEEP...beep...BeEP....

Fcuking maddening!!! I'm starting to think I'm not really a people person.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

People who talk over you, and people who look straight through you when you speak to them. It's blatantly obvious they're not paying attention but judging you instead.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Party poker :whistling:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Couple of things most already been mentioned.

I work in an office enviroment, lots of people bring in chcolates and cakes etc. I bring stuff in because I dont want it in my house, I dont eat it though not worth the guilt. What bothers me though is the people that bring nothing in, eat the most! WTF!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

fitrut said:


> get bit of distance and break suddenly  that always works :lol:


Now that's a little dangerous!! Although I have to admit I have once just placed my foot enough on the brake so that the lights came on. I had some bloke come flying up behind me flashing his lights. The annoying thing was that the Motorway was near enough empty but he wanted me to move out the way instead of him going round. I stayed where I was waited till he took his eyes off the road and me and then touched the brake pedal just enough for the lights to come on. He panicked a little when he looked back and saw what he thought was me breaking. Ah well.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

People who go out mashing it up in their mates M3`s then swap over to their Lambo`s while sat in the cinema watching 2 films while having a barbeque in 4 different towns with 10 different mates while doing some other dodgy stuff all in a weekend ,but dont want to tell anyone about it :whistling: Gets on my nerves this does


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> People who go out mashing it up in their mates M3`s then swap over to their Lambo`s while sat in the cinema watching 2 films while having a barbeque in 4 different towns with 10 different mates while doing some other dodgy stuff all in a weekend ,but dont want to tell anyone about it :whistling: Gets on my nerves this does


Yeh that really does me, makes my life seem so boring and unfulfilled especially if there mates are absolute legend bosses and they don't tell people either.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Now that's a little dangerous!! Although I have to admit I have once just placed my foot enough on the brake so that the lights came on. I had some bloke come flying up behind me flashing his lights. The annoying thing was that the Motorway was near enough empty but he wanted me to move out the way instead of him going round. I stayed where I was waited till he took his eyes off the road and me and then touched the brake pedal just enough for the lights to come on. He panicked a little when he looked back and saw what he thought was me breaking. Ah well.


And you were sat in the middle lane weren't you just why!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kimball said:


> And you were sat in the middle lane weren't you just why!


Because I was part of a two vehicle convoy escorting a client that had a high threat against him so using the middle lane at the speed limit was the safest option as it gives me equal distance either side to carry out evasive driving actions if needed.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mikep81 said:


> Now that's a little dangerous!! Although I have to admit I have once just placed my foot enough on the brake so that the lights came on. I had some bloke come flying up behind me flashing his lights. The annoying thing was that the Motorway was near enough empty but he wanted me to move out the way instead of him going round. I stayed where I was waited till he took his eyes off the road and me and then touched the brake pedal just enough for the lights to come on. He panicked a little when he looked back and saw what he thought was me breaking. Ah well.


it is  thats why i said get bit of distance :lol: my bf does that all the time but sometimes you need to teach them buggers, if they are so in a rush as you said they can make a small effort and overtake why keep pressing others, thats really annoying and especially on empty road. most of the get even more angry after that but when they see my bf face they all ok with him breaking suddenly  judging from your arm that should work for you well too


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My Palestinian alarm clock really gets on my tits!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

people that smile constantly lol whistling out of tune


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Some days, everything. Im a recovering alcoholic, lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

fitrut said:


> it is  thats why i said get bit of distance :lol: my bf does that all the time but sometimes you need to teach them buggers, if they are so in a rush as you said they can make a small effort and overtake why keep pressing others, thats really annoying and especially on empty road. most of the get even more angry after that but when they see my bf face they all ok with him breaking suddenly  *judging from your arm that should work for you well too *


Funny you should say that. I've had a few occasions where I've been with the wife and she's had some abuse until they've spotted me then they shut up. The funniest one was when I was asleep in the front while she was driving and I had my chair reclined. My wife woke me up and said this guy had been really abusive at her because she had to slow down on the motorway in lane 2 so she could pull into lane 1 and merge with the traffic. She thought he was following us into the services. I carried on laying down and told her to just remain calm and ignore him. Then when she stopped at a pump to fill up he pulled up along side us on my side wound down his window and started shouting at her. I sat up looked at him, started to wind down my window to ask what the problem was but drove off before my window was down. Was hilarious.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

People who swear there mouths of in public shouting u sla g etc down the road to sum1 when im walking past with my 4yr old daughter and theres all the little kids walking past goin to school


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

squirt said:


> People who swear there mouths of in public shouting u sla g etc down the road to sum1 when im walking past with my 4yr old daughter and theres all the little kids walking past goin to school


That does wind me up. Especially if your sitting somewhere like a restaurant or something and you have a group of kids gobbing off right next to you. I always have to ask them to refrain from swearing but it doesn't always work


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

squirt said:


> People who swear there mouths of in public shouting u sla g etc down the road to sum1 when im walking past with my 4yr old daughter and theres all the little kids walking past goin to school


Snap!! Took the family to loch lomond yesterday in the sun, just found a nice bit to chill and let the kids play...twenty mins later a group of guys in their early twenties sat behind us and swore every two seconds whilst talking about girls they'd recently [email protected]


----------



## loueey (Jun 30, 2010)

old people drivers. ****ing terrible.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> People who go out mashing it up in their mates M3`s then swap over to their Lambo`s while sat in the cinema watching 2 films while having a barbeque in 4 different towns with 10 different mates while doing some other dodgy stuff all in a weekend ,but dont want to tell anyone about it :whistling: Gets on my nerves this does


If they posted it on facebook I wouldn't mind as then everyone could see what a mad bastard they were.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Funny you should say that. I've had a few occasions where I've been with the wife and she's had some abuse until they've spotted me then they shut up. The funniest one was when I was asleep in the front while she was driving and I had my chair reclined. My wife woke me up and said this guy had been really abusive at her because she had to slow down on the motorway in lane 2 so she could pull into lane 1 and merge with the traffic. She thought he was following us into the services. I carried on laying down and told her to just remain calm and ignore him. Then when she stopped at a pump to fill up he pulled up along side us on my side wound down his window and started shouting at her. I sat up looked at him, started to wind down my window to ask what the problem was but drove off before my window was down. Was hilarious.


Hahaha love it, the old 'keep a meathead hidden in the passenger seat for road rage' chesnut.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Because I was part of a two vehicle convoy escorting a client that had a high threat against him so using the middle lane at the speed limit was the safest option as it gives me equal distance either side to carry out evasive driving actions if needed.


Lol, well you'd still annoy the f out of me and you'd be convinced I was a mad terrorist when I came flying up your inside and you were still breaking the highway code and driving without due care, as I would also be of course


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Hahaha love it, the old 'keep a meathead hidden in the passenger seat for road rage' chesnut.


It was proper funny. I similar event happened about 10 years ago with me and my training partner at the time. He bought a Mazda MX-5, we barely both fit in, it was a tiny, tiny car. Anyway he fvcked up on the road and cut someone up. My mate put his hazards on to say sorry but this other guy wasn't having it. He followed us into a supermarket and as we parked the car he stopped his behind us. I cam only assume that he thought it was a woman driving this car because when we both got out he quickly bolted.

I've had a few occasions at work as well. Sometimes we end up cutting people up driving the case car while trying to escort a client. Particularly in London. But we always try and be courteous and always apologise as the last thing you need is some angry road rage idiot coming at you while your trying to get your client out of his car. But alas, some people refuse to accept an apology and I assume because we're driving a blacked out 4x4 they feel the need to have a pop. They usually change their mind when they see 4 guys get out in suits with earpieces in and stab vests on.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

People who walk too slow in front of me.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Lol, well you'd still annoy the f out of me and you'd be convinced I was a mad terrorist when I came flying up your inside and you were still breaking the highway code and driving without due care, as I would also be of course


The part of the highway code that refer's to lane discipline on motorway's uses the term "should" and not "must" and as such can be treated as a guideline.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

road rage at all. theres just no need for it where all human and ALL make mistakes.

also isnt the middle lane on the motor way purely for people doing 70, i love how people quote the highway code when they want you in the "slow lane" doing the legal limit lol.

if im driving along at 70 i cant be ****d indicating every 2 minutes to over take a fking caravan purely because someone speeding on a motorway cant be ****d to over take me.

i pulled out the other week as was clear, just as a car pulled in front of me from another junction, i reversed back in as had a beemer coming at me. i reversed back in ages before he got to me. the dozy cow slammed her breaks on and stopped in front of me to shout abuse :S.

didnt think it was so funny when i drove straight at her 59 plate beemer lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion, people irritate me, no matter what they're doing. Joe public are generally a bunch of short fused narrow minded cnuts who think everything is there for them and them alone.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

1) women!

2) money!

:cool2:

they both fcuk me off


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

barrettmma said:


> 1) women!
> 
> 2) money!
> 
> ...


You love us really!:laugh:xx


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> You love us really!:laugh:xx


just you though lol :thumbup1: xx


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

gycraig said:


> road rage at all. theres just no need for it where all human and ALL make mistakes.
> 
> *also isnt the middle lane on the motor way purely for people doing 70, i love how people quote the highway code when they want you in the "slow lane" doing the legal limit lol. *
> 
> ...


Technically no. The highway code that refers to lane discipline on motorways states that you should, if possible move into the left lane at all times if safe and practical to do so. But it say's should so is a guideline. There's actually no such thing as a slow and fast lane. It's just common courtesy, safer and advised that if your doing less than the speed limit to move into the left lane.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Smelly people irritate me to be honest, like jeez just get a wash once in a while please...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

barrettmma said:


> 1) women!
> 
> 2) money!
> 
> ...


why, you dont have any? 

or you have too much/too many


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

fitrut said:


> why, you dont have any?
> 
> or you have too much/too many


pmsl!

trust you lol

and its the 1st option lol......

fancy helping? lol :innocent:

joke


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Technically no. The highway code that refers to lane discipline on motorways states that you should, if possible move into the left lane at all times if safe and practical to do so. But it say's should so is a guideline. There's actually no such thing as a slow and fast lane. It's just common courtesy, safer and advised that if your doing less than the speed limit to move into the left lane.


And could be deemed to be driving without consideration to other road users. If I was a traffic cop that's all I would do, that would stop it while I can see your point if you were working I'm not going to agree with it because too many people just don't know how to drive and that will encourage them. It IS quite nice having 2 lanes to myself around Nottingham when everybody doing 70 sits in the 3rd lane and all the bmws, audis and Mercedes are sitting as far to the right as they can get must be a steering fault on German cars, lol.

And people saying fast and slow lane really irritates me as you pointed out there never has been such a thing!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

livejasmin...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> livejasmin...


Yes! Every time I click on a vid on youporn, really annoying!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Yes! Every time I click on a vid on youporn, really annoying!


I know that and party poker.... they couldn't pick a worse time to invite you to a game of poker... how stupid


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

people in supermarkets dashing about and nearly knocking into my 4 yr old whose holding the side of the trolly ( which the c*nts get a gob full from me) old people who dont say thank you for holding the door open for them or moving out of the way so they can get by.pr1cks in big flash cars who dont know how the f*ck to drive them and selfish men who always cum first,not very gentleman like is it????x


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

oh and people who use your toilet and leave pebble dash all down the toilet rials me up x


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimball said:


> And could be deemed to be driving without consideration to other road users. If I was a traffic cop that's all I would do, that would stop it while I can see your point if you were working I'm not going to agree with it because too many people just don't know how to drive and that will encourage them. It IS quite nice having 2 lanes to myself around Nottingham when everybody doing 70 sits in the 3rd lane and all the bmws, audis and Mercedes are sitting as far to the right as they can get must be a steering fault on German cars, lol.
> 
> And people saying fast and slow lane really irritates me as you pointed out there never has been such a thing!


meh thats me wrong then lol, id rather sit at 70 in the middle lane than pull in, see caravan pull out, pull in see grandad driving at 50 pull out, pull see another caravan pull out.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gycraig said:


> meh thats me wrong then lol, id rather sit at 70 in the middle lane than pull in, see caravan pull out, pull in see grandad driving at 50 pull out, pull see another caravan pull out.


Yep you see, however nice you might think you are we all irritate somebody. I also get ridiculously irritated by misused words, even though I know exactly what people mean, no idea why. So when they loose their wallets rather than lose it. The most annoying when is when people say are instead of our, aghhhhh!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Yep you see, however nice you might think you are we all irritate somebody. I also get ridiculously irritated by misused words, even though I know exactly what people mean, no idea why. So when they loose their wallets rather than lose it. The most annoying when is when people say are instead of our, aghhhhh!


I couldn't agree more, I'm glad you *brought* this up, at some stage in your past, you must have *bought *a dictionary or paid attention in school.

Were instead of where also really boils my ****.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kimball said:


> And could be deemed to be driving without consideration to other road users. If I was a traffic cop that's all I would do, that would stop it while I can see your point if you were working I'm not going to agree with it because too many people just don't know how to drive and that will encourage them. It IS quite nice having 2 lanes to myself around Nottingham when everybody doing 70 sits in the 3rd lane and all the bmws, audis and Mercedes are sitting as far to the right as they can get must be a steering fault on German cars, lol.
> 
> And people saying fast and slow lane really irritates me as you pointed out there never has been such a thing!


I agree. I should say that I don't hog the centre lane if I'm driving for personal use, unless there's constant slow moving traffic in lane 1. And we also regularly switch lanes (when working), unless it's an open road then stick to the middle.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Yep you see, however nice you might think you are we all irritate somebody. I also get ridiculously irritated by misused words, even though I know exactly what people mean, no idea why. So when they loose their wallets rather than lose it. The most annoying when is when people say are instead of our, aghhhhh!


its quite amazing tbh cause things that annoy me i think the people must be idiots.

then i see posts bout people getting annoyed by things I do and think whoops


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

should of.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Isn't the word 'ov' not 'of'?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Isn't the word 'ov' not 'of'?


ovcorse mayt


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I get very irritated about sets of jars that say tea, coffee and sugar on them. Don't know why, but it really bugs me


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> I get very irritated about sets of jars that say tea, coffee and sugar on them. Don't know why, but it really bugs me


I agree, it somehow looks a bit spazzy ( as in spasmodic so I don't offend anyone).


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I agree, it somehow looks a bit spazzy ( as in spasmodic so I don't offend anyone).


I'm glad its not just me


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Tangled Cables!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The mrs' voice


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

people who stop dead infront of you

people who stand in middle of the path talking when they could move off to the side

people who walk infront of you at a f'in snails pace

people who tell blatant lies

oh almost forgot

c*nts who preach utter ****e on facebook like people wanna hear there bolox ! instant deletes

and tw*ts who type like utter cretins and broadcast there lives on facebook !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> people who take steroids, lazy [email protected]


CÚNTS! The lot of them


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> people who take steroids, lazy [email protected]


Bit of an idiotic statement on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> well thats what irritates me, where in bodybuilding does it say inject crap in your **** to gain synthetic muscle. :blowme:


Please explain how the muscle is synthetic...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> well thats what irritates me, where in bodybuilding does it say inject crap in your **** to gain synthetic muscle. :blowme:


With all respect, You ain't got a clue what your talking about mate.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> With all respect, You ain't got a clue what your talking about mate.


Youre natty...be quiet


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> when you stop taking the roids your *fake muscles lose weight*, don't take it personally mate, just what irritates me, if your into that then thats up to you, but personally I prefer to sticking to diet instead of putting [email protected] into my body knowing the side effects of the stuff.


Can you explain this further?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> with all respect your opinion does not matter to me..


Good boy. As long as you know your not talking sense.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Hahaha here we go.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

jake87 said:


> people eating crisps in a quiet room


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Aye its all that fake muscle dropping off, its a cnut when that happens :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Look when my mate takes the stuff he balloons in weight and when he stops taking the stuff he loses most of his weight, I don't claim to be an expert on the stuff just that the side effects aren't worth it.. don't get on the defensive about roids, if you like them do it, i don't they irritate me, hence the name of the thread.


It's water weight that's ballooning up and down with him mate, either he's not using an ai(aromatase inhibitor) or his diets sloppy, or both.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Im not on the offensive. It would be more pertinent not to make such a statement on something you know nothing about. Youre entitled to your opinion though, I was merely asking for evidence to back up your opinion on synthetic muscle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Look i don't like Subaru imprezas and I don't really know much about them either, but your right I am entitled to my own opinion.


Just wondered why steroids in bodybuilding irritated you that's all?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Just think its a short cut mate.


Isnt it just a tool, that some people are either willing to use, or usually too scared to use


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

moany cnuts


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Look when my mate takes the stuff he balloons in weight and when he stops taking the stuff he loses most of his weight, I don't claim to be an expert on the stuff just that the side effects aren't worth it.. don't get on the defensive about roids, if you like them do it, i don't they irritate me, hence the name of the thread.


He is entitled to his opinion with or without justification. Its not personal and someone doesn't need to know something in detail to decide a certain path is not for them. The reaction to this surprises me as it is in the majority a common attitude towards steroids from many people. Yes the argument is that its an ill educated stance to take but then surely all of us have opinions that are debatable and sometimes miss guided. Still the responses to goldenballs23 are poor and you haven't really argued your case against this opinion. ANGLIK, just because someone is 'natty' does not mean they have to be quiet in any way shape or form. I'm sure a few of your 1.469 posts have been on subjects you have less experience in or on something you don't do personally but still would pass your comments. Do correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

People who say loose instead of lose ;-)


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Big_Idiot said:


> People who say loose instead of lose ;-)


Dont start that one again lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I hate subaru imprezas and the r35 nissan GTR.

and also today went to the gym- car park full up...dammm..oh wait theres a space, race, race....oh no wait.. theres a bike parked in a car space. grrrr


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

laurie g said:


> I hate subaru imprezas and the r35 nissan GTR.
> 
> and also today went to the gym- car park full up...dammm..oh wait theres a space, race, race....oh no wait.. theres a bike parked in a car space. grrrr


That reminds me.....

Cnuts who park in car parks and take up like 2 fcuking bays! I wish aids on those cnuts.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ANGLIK said:


> Dont start that one again lol


hehe hes got a valid point


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

People that say "I could care less"

If this is you go shoot yourself in the face. You obviously have no grasp of logic or grammar and therefore are a complete fvcktard.

It's not even a statement. Saying nothing would be just as informative and you wouldn't look like such an idiot.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> People that say "I could care less"
> 
> If this is you go shoot yourself in the face. You obviously have no grasp of logic or grammar and therefore are a complete fvcktard.
> 
> It's not even a statement. Saying nothing would be just as informative and you wouldn't look like such an idiot.


LOL, tren rage?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Big_Idiot said:


> LOL, tren rage?


No I just have no patience for people who spout b0llocks without having a clue what they are actually saying.

Well okay, maybe a little rage lol


----------



## jenny1 (May 1, 2012)

Not laughed so hard in ages been reading this on and off all day what a fcukn riot :laugh:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

People letting their dogs sh1t where my daughter and all the other kids play really annoys me.

People smoking when Im eating.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

laurie g said:


> I hate subaru imprezas and the r35 nissan GTR.


 aww i got an impreza :/ x


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Illegal immigrants who get it all on a plate.


----------



## Paulo15_4 (May 5, 2012)

Twisted said:


> people who stop dead in front of you when walking...


Yeah I'll second that.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Family members who 'come out of the woodwork' when the Will is being read!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> well thats what irritates me, where in bodybuilding does it say inject crap in your **** to gain synthetic muscle. :blowme:


Ignorant people who don't research and criticise things they don't understand


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

Folk in the supermarket who abandon their trolley in the middle of the aisle and walk down to go get the jug of milk at the bottom of the aisle.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got another one, cheap ball point pens that don't work even though there is clearly ink in them.

I just had a office based 'roid rage' incident, picked up my blue ball point pen (Not Bic as my company are cheap and buy sh1te, Bic's always work) as I needed to make an important note, and it wouldn't fcuking work, so I started the standard procedure of scribbling away furiously on a scrap piece of paper trying to kick start the fcuker wasting valuable calories (I'm bulking). Alas it was having none of it, as my frustration levels were rising ever further I thought 'fcuk this' and smashed it into smitherines with my bare fists all over my desk. The office was in total silence at the time, large open plan type affair, so I made a fair racket and everyone started staring at me, I eye balled them all, puffed up my chest and in my inner monologue I stated 'Come at me brah' until they all backed the fcuk off with the staring.

I then calmly rose from my seat, went to the stationary cupboard and picked out a shiny new ball point pen.

True story.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

When a random little kid stares at you & you accept the challenge


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nothing wrong with chewing gum. But it's the ppl who stand around, eyes completely vacant, with their jaw moving up & down like a dairy cow!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

my mrs tidies the house but never puts anything in the same place twice or it seems that way, drives me crackers, i feel like im constantly looking for **** that i have no idea where it is, also seem all her bits are on display, if its mine its in a box under the bed in another box in a bag with box on


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Nothing wrong with chewing gum. But it's the ppl who stand around, eyes completely vacant, with their jaw moving up & down like a dairy cow!


Like this?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

carpet carriers...

mess in other peoples houses...

tribal tattoos...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

carl-e said:


> Folk in the supermarket who abandon their trolley in the middle of the aisle and walk down to go get the jug of milk at the bottom of the aisle.


Or 2 people casually having a chat in the supermarket blocking the aisle with their trolleys


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

the ignorant bastard in my bookies who still insists on scribbling unreadable **** on a docket and wonders how he isnt getting paid out as a winning slip

the same ignorant fat uck who at 20stone runs upto the counter barging the old girls aside to do a 50cent e/w accum, and then takes 2mins to find said 1 euro

ive asked this **** nicley i may add if he would rather just write the no of his horse so we can all have any easier day, he still writes his **** on a slip

utimate revenge... he will one day get his bet up but security wont pay him out as his writing is unreadable, i cant wait to see his face the horrible bastard im gonna say told you so dickhead

he spends all day in the bookies while his wife looks after the kids, he only leaves to drop his kids home from school then hes back again, he moans about everything and his wife, i once seen him abuse a fellow over a fiver....

ppl who squeeze the toothpaste from the top of the tube....****ers...................


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

People who pi55 on the toilet seat


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

When someone takes your seat when you goto get a drink.

"On your feet, lose yo....."

"**** OFF"


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> You do realise there is a third lane on motorways specifically for overtaking people in the middle lane? Some motorway's even have 4 or 5 lanes!!!!
> 
> I get annoyed with bad drivers and people who flash yo while driving in the middle lane. I drive in the middle lane at the speed limit and have people come up my 4rse flashing their lights because they want me to move into lane 1. If they weren't so lazy they'd just over take me like most normal people do and like I do when I come across someone driving slower than me in the middle lane. Overtaking should really have been covered in your driving lessons, well it was in mine anyway!!!


The middle lane is an overtaking lane, you're breaking the law, look it up and move over!


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Or 2 people casually having a chat in the supermarket blocking the aisle with their trolleys


This!!!

Proper grates on me.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

guys that talk one load of ****, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> guys that talk one load of ****, lol


Can you elaborate, lol


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Everything while am on epi.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just People in genral !!! lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Can you elaborate, lol


I could, but I wont. BEEP BEEP


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Liking a post on UK Muscle just because you like somebody's avi


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice avi mate!


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

People that rev their engines at the lights

I'm not racing you ya ****, I'm gonna wait for you speed off in the hopes that you either stall your car looking like a cnut or a policeman sees you and has you over

Of and dying in games, it's only a computer and I shout death threats at it


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That I never had sex with Lara Croft.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

BB2 said:


> The middle lane is an overtaking lane, you're breaking the law, look it up and move over!


I have looked it up, maybe you should too. I'll highlight the relevant parts of the Highway Code.

"You* should* always drive in the left-hand lane when the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower-moving vehicles, you *should* return to the left-hand lane *as soon as you are safely past*. Slow-moving or speed-restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking. You MUST NOT drive on the hard shoulder except in an emergency or if directed to do so by the police, HA traffic officers in uniform or by signs."

The reason I have highlighted the words should is as follows, also taken from the highway code;

"Many of the rules in the Highway Code are legal requirements and if you disobey these rules you are committing a criminal offence.* Such sections of the Highway Code are highlighted by use of the words MUST/MUST NOT*. Breach of these rules could lead to fines, penalty points or even imprisonment.

Although failure to comply with the other rules mentioned in the Highway Code (*those using should/should not or do/do not*) will not necessarily lead to a prosecution, The Highway Code may however be used in evidence in any Court proceedings under the Traffic Acts."

As said above, rules containing the words MUST/MUST NOT are legal requirements and the others as indicated above are guidelines. And there's a good reason for them only being guidelines. Take me when I drive. I'm quite an anal driver, and have had some fairly advanced road craft training. I don't just drive following traffic but observe the cars around me to try and better understand what they will do if an incident should occur. This morning is a great example. I was in the middle lane doing 70 and the cars in lane 1 were all doing just under so I was slowly cruising past them all. I cam across a guy in his late 70's in a beaten up 40 year old car with his face up against the wheel seemingly squinting at the road ahead. He had a fair size gap between him and the car in front. If I had of slotted my vehicle into that gap, It would have been dangerous. Firstly because my 2008 car, with 4 new tyres and new brake pads, is going to stop a lot quicker than his 40 year old rust bucket. His reaction time would undoubtedly have been slower than mine also. And secondly, to cover my own 4rse I would have had to pull into the gap and ensured I was a safe distance behind the vehicle in front of me which would have then meant that this old boy would no longer have been a safe distance behind me. This is bad for me because if I pull in front of someone and don't leave them sufficient gap behind me and if I had to brake suddenly causing him to go up my rear, that would be be my fault. And that's why staying in lane 2, unless driving in an unsafe manner, i.e below the speed limit, is not ILLEGAL, because different people perceive threats to their safety differently. Personally, regardless of who's fault it is, I don't want to be in a car accident. I've had 2 on the motorway because someone has gone up my backside when the traffic has stopped suddenly and it's not good. Most people don't account for the distance you are leaving the guy behind you when pulling into a new lane. And again this morning is a great example.

After I got past this old boy I started approaching a couple of lorries in lane 1 and lane 2 so I moved into lane 3, still at the speed limit. Some guy came flying up my 4rse and flashing his lights as soon as I was past the front of the lorry expecting me to pull in. I was no where near a safe distance in front of the lorry to even think about pulling in, yet he kept flashing his lights and beeping his horn. When I eventually got far enough in front of the lorry to safely pull in to lane 2 he got up alongside me and started giving abuse. Taking his eyes of the road to do so. Not very safe!!! Now if I had of pulled into lane 2 when he expected me to and the traffic stopped suddenly, I would have had an articulate lorry caving in the back end of my car, which would have been my fault for not pulling in safely!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Kids these days p!ss me off, their attitude is ridiculous!

Got on the bus the other day kid has his feet on the chair and i said move your feet please nicely might i ad an he jus said no. So i sat on the fvckers and wouldnt get up haha 20stone on your brand new air max's might want to move your feet next time you [email protected]

And also how they can give it but cant take it my younger brother is one for it, he will happily call me every name under the sun but then as soon as i say something back he gets all defensive and grass's on me , If it was my other brother ide have jus smacked him cause thats how we are but as he lives with my dad its different although my dad tells me to just do it hahaha


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bob the builder tools - why the fvck do people buy tools from poundland and expect them to be good? Invest you numpty you will always use them!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Kids these days p!ss me off, their attitude is ridiculous!
> 
> Got on the bus the other day kid has his feet on the chair and i said move your feet please nicely might i ad an he jus said no. So i sat on the fvckers and wouldnt get up haha 20stone on your brand new air max's might want to move your feet next time you [email protected]
> 
> *And also how they can give it but cant take it my younger brother is one for it, he will happily call me every name under the sun but then as soon as i say something back he gets all defensive and grass's on me , If it was my other brother ide have jus smacked him cause thats how we are but as he lives with my dad its different although my dad tells me to just do it hahaha*


My eldest girl (10 yrs) is like that. She can be quite physical with her two younger sisters (4 & 8 yrs) when they fight and the younger two take it on the chin. If it's the other way round, fvck me, you'd think they'd used a machete on her and hacked off one of her arms!!!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Kate winslet in that sky movies on demand advert. With her false pauses and general annoyingness.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> My eldest girl (10 yrs) is like that. She can be quite physical with her two younger sisters (4 & 8 yrs) when they fight and the younger two take it on the chin. If it's the other way round, fvck me, you'd think they'd used a machete on her and hacked off one of her arms!!!


Haha

Thing is my mom and dad split when i was young so i have 1 other brother on my moms side and 1 on my dads. Because i live with my mom me and my brother on my moms side used to and still fight but we have a really good relationship as he has got older, but the one on my dads side is going through the early teenage years so he likes to give it and what ever but cant take it also cause i dont live with him i have never hit him unless play fighting were as the bro on my moms side has had many black eyes, an i dunno how his mom would take to me smacking him haha


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

being unable to instantly chin someone on a forum when they get personal


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SkInHeAd said:


> being unable to instantly chin someone on a forum when they get personal


Roid rage!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

women that lose a few lb on weight watchers or some cack like slimming world by counting 'points' 'syns' and 'red and green days' and suddenly reckon theyre fit to preach nutrition at anyone within earshot.

Look tubby.... waddle off and come back when youve been under 35% body fat for more than a week. I'm sure theres an expecption to the rule but most I see rebound within months if not weeks. Wake up....!!! put down those weight watchers crisps and cakes and pick up some steak and a medicine ball.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

When someone makes you a brew and they fill it RIGHT to the ****ing brim and it takes an amazingly steady hand just to get it to your lips without spilling a load down you and scalding yourself


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

ladylean said:


> women that lose a few lb on weight watchers or some cack like slimming world by counting 'points' 'syns' and 'red and green days' and suddenly reckon theyre fit to preach nutrition at anyone within earshot.
> 
> Look tubby.... waddle off and come back when youve been under 35% body fat for more than a week. I'm sure theres an expecption to the rule but most I see rebound within months if not weeks. Wake up....!!! put down those weight watchers crisps and cakes and pick up some steak and a medicine ball.


This is my situation at the moment! My sister, auntie and step mom are all on weight watchers and wont shut the fvck up about it i try giving them advice and they say no blah blah blah and all i say back is i lost 4 stone doing what im telling you to do and you dont believe my nutrition advice!

Ive been giving advice on my brothers training and nutrition and ive sorted his diet and training and he has put on a stone in 2 months (hardgainer) gone from 10.5 to 11.7

yet they still ignore my advice


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Breeny said:


> people who dont thank u for giving way when ur driving, ****es me right off, only takes a little wave or a nod.


x2 happened on way to gym today, gave her time to put hazards on or throw a hand up but nothing so gave her the finger and she then decided to throw her hands about like i was in the wrong


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

carl-e said:


> Folk who sit in the middle lane of a motorway.


x2 if your not overtaking get on the inside and stop doing 40mph in the middle, my missus is serial offender drives me mad when im a passenger with her


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

people that stand right up your backside in a que, i dont want to feel your breath on my neck thank you

1 que with 20 ppl in it when there is more than 1 till being used, who decided to stop queing at a individual tills and do 1 long ass que

ppl filling up at petrol stations then leaving there car at the pump while they do a weeks shopping

people in convertables with the roof down with hats an scarfs on, put the roof up you muppet

youngsters wearing hoods and even gloves when its baking out,,WTF is that about


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

When you slow down on a busy main road at rush hour and repeatedly flash your lights to let someone out and they sit there wondering if they can pull out for half an hour, meanwhile you end up stopping and causing a queue behind. Then just as you think 'fvck you dozy b4stard' and start to drive off again THEN they finally decide to pull out!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

danp83 said:


> people that stand right up your backside in a que, i dont want to feel your breath on my neck


Im with you on that one! Royally ****es me off, the que isn't gonna go any faster no matter how close you stand to me you ****ing mong! I purposely leave a huge gap between me and the person in front or wait ages before shuffling up, they still shuffle up to you even closer. BELL ENDS


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Im with you on that one! Royally ****es me off, the que isn't gonna go any faster no matter how close you stand to me you ****ing mong! I purposely leave a huge gap between me and the person in front or wait ages before shuffling up, they still shuffle up to you even closer. BELL ENDS


i ask people if they wana get any closer now, half dont even say sorry coz they dont see anything wrong with standing that close


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> people who stop dead infront of you
> 
> people who stand in middle of the path talking when they could move off to the side
> 
> ...


totally agree with the facebook thing mate, no-one gives a monkeys what you had for breakfast or if you are on your on way to work or you just see a dog smoking a *** coming out off greggs..get on with your life ffs


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

My girlfriend !


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Just thought of one that really gets to me!

When people put;

This^

Under somebody else's post, just comes across as something they saw somewhere and thought it was cool and it's just so pointless!!!!!!


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

fellas who put on a bit of weight and then think they are scary hard men. shouldnt irritate me but it does.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

People who cough pathetically every 2mins, over and over and over again, truly irritates the **** out of me


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I get wound up by people who are patronising or assume you don't know something without checking first; they basically assume your ignorance and so 'educate' you without even considering that you might actually already know.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

another one, people that lie about their weight as if scales=conditioning. 13stone one week, 13 and half two weeks later


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

People that take some threads on forums too serious and **** tattoos


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i get annoyed if i dont cum at least 3 times per day !!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

danp83 said:


> totally agree with the facebook thing mate, no-one gives a monkeys what you had for breakfast or if you are on your on way to work or you just see a dog smoking a *** coming out off greggs..get on with your life ffs


I Disagree with that. I get what your saying and agree in terms of me personally not giving a fvck about what people have for breakfast but some people who have nothing better to do do care. I've seen loads of times someone put a pointless status update on Facebook and then loads and loads of comments! It amazes me to be honest how some people can be so obsessed by what others are doing!!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

What annoys me is people who boast about what kg they can bench when more often than not it looks like they've never been to a gym!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> People who cough pathetically every 2mins, over and over and over again, truly irritates the **** out of me


You should ask them to see there GP, you've seen the adverts, could be lung cancer, now go and spread the word!!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

people who ask me what i bench and laugh at it, then i ask people what they deadlift and laugh at them ha.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Few things that really p!ss me off

Skinny lads who post pictures of them with no top on cause they have a 6 pack

*THEY DONT COUNT IF YOUR SKINNY*

And also works with big lads

Being 6ft and 20 stone dont make you hard so sit down and shut the fvck up


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

antere07 said:


> Few things that really p!ss me off
> 
> Skinny lads who post pictures of them with no top on cause they have a 6 pack
> 
> ...


well maybe theyre proud of theirs sixpacks


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I annoy myself (and most of you). I always have to fill in small silences in conversations with people and it does my head in. I look back in retrospect and cringe at almost every extended conversation I have.

Oh and phones in the gym, get out of the f*cking squat rack.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

People who don't drop the barbell, but slam them down...then groan!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

People that tell me they wish they could lose weight as easily as me and then moan at me because I won't shovel down the chips potatoes and pies they've cooked that I asked them not to.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> I get wound up by people who are patronising or assume you don't know something without checking first; they basically assume your ignorance and so 'educate' you without even considering that you might actually already know.


I'll admit I'm guilty of this from time to time, come across as a know it all sometimes, don't mean to, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

People who try to be immature! People who are immature and not streetwise are ok but people who try to be it fvck me off on another level.

People who brag about going out all the time then moaning that they have no money.

People that let their kids run wild


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

people that walk against the flow where it says clearly ''keep left'' or ''keep right'', especially when busy in town, hate that


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Things that irritate me that shouldn't... myself, my own thoughts.

Only I am responsible for my feelings and reactions, and sometimes I can be a total d1ck head!!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

people the drive at 10mph!

even worse, the people that break well ahead of round abouts ect, and still come to a compete stop at every bend, junctions, roundabout or crossing - even though there is nothing in sight!!

people that break *then* indicate once they're already fcking turning in somewhere.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Things that irritate me that shouldn't... myself, my own thoughts.
> 
> Only I am responsible for my feelings and reactions, and sometimes I can be a total d1ck head!!!


so you do walk against the flow?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> so you do walk against the flow?


Not when my brain is working properly... which it isn't today, lol


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

ppl who dont LOOK FIRST and KEEP LOOKING to see if they can go on the way up to a junction/cross roads/roundabout whatever

as early as possible i look to see if i can go then judge it off that

ppl who just stop dead and then turn their heads to look wind me the **** up and **** it yes it is mainly women i see doin this


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

that fat pie eating cnut in that neverending 'go compare' advert

although this video eases my irritation


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

All of the above. Everything seems to annoy me


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> All of the above. Everything seems to annoy me


Well Finlay, I think you're charming!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The extent some guys on ere go just to get a little female attention from the handfull of females who have been brave enough to stick around...


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Billy biceps in the gym!

Today there was 7 people training biceps a group of kids benching in the squat rack. Chests were puffed up like you wouldnt believe so much ego in there was unreal!

Same people training biceps and chest and abs ever fvcking day does my head in get out the squat rack you cvnt


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

antere07 said:


> Billy biceps
> 
> Same people training biceps and chest and abs ever fvcking day does my head in get out the squat rack you cvnt


 :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I'll admit I'm guilty of this from time to time, come across as a know it all sometimes, don't mean to, just trying to be helpful.


I think there's two factors involved; some people need to boost their own ego by showing off what they know (I have no time for that!) and others are trying to help...but it still bugs me regardless of the motivation. My partner has to continually remind me 'they're just trying to help' but it does rile me when people try to educate me on something I already know or that they haven't even considered that I might already know or even know more! The could just ask 'are you aware that...' or 'I'm not sure if you know this or not but...'. They just launch in with the lesson of the day.

I'm sure that my issue with it though is because I was assumed to be thick when growing up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> The extent some guys on ere go just to get a little female attention from the handfull of females who have been brave enough to stick around...


A fu*king men to this !


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

People on this forum.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sure that alot of us have noticed the way that when a woman joins UKM, she'll get maybe 30 'hellos', whereas a chappie will get much less.

Flies & honeypot spring to mind. But I don't mean that in a derogatory way.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Theres also the one female who plays damsel in distress in order to get a huge male following...

Seems to work when she pops up out the blue with a random thread

:whistling:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Having a massive willy


----------

